# Black Belt Television



## The Kidd (Nov 9, 2006)

Has anyone heard of a cable channel called Blackbelt Television? I have seen advertisemnts on the web but did not know where you could find it or if it was any good.


----------



## bydand (Nov 9, 2006)

Never heard of it, but I'll have to keep my eyes open for it. hopefully they don't pick the self-proclamed BB's to host shows or it will make all of the MA's look like  idiots.


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 10, 2006)

Could this be what you're talking about?

Martial Arts Network

Unfortunately, they don't have this channel in my area... I guess the threats and strong-arm techniques haven't worked... guess I'll have go to the old horse head in the bed trick next!

Yours in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 10, 2006)

I dont think so, you can check out the promos at Blackbelttv.com, it tells all about it. It says it will have matches, competitions, old movies, etc. and that you subscribe to it thru your cable or satellite provider and gives a list of providers that you already has it.


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2006)

I hope it makes it up here to Ohio...When I lived in Fla there was Kung-Fu Theatre that was hosted my a real karate Sensei(I know it don't make sense)..He showed all of the old Kung-Fu movies plus did some demos's from his dojo..He even did some humorous bits..


----------



## donald (Nov 10, 2006)

I seem to remember some past post regarding this. I have'nt heard any mention of it coming to N.East Ohio.
1stJohn1:9


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2006)

Looked over there website but my area DFW TEXAS does not offer it.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 10, 2006)

sounds pretty cool.


----------

